# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  من مفسدات الصيام

## ريمي

الحمد وكفى وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ونبيه محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ، وبعد:
س1: ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟
الجواب: مفسدات الصوم هي المفطرات وهي:
من مفسدات الصيام
1ـ الجماع .
2 ـ الأكل .
3 ـ الشرب .
4ـ إنزال المني بشهوة .
5 ـ ما كان بمعنى الأكل والشرب .
6 ـ القيء عمداً .
7ـ خروج الدم بالحجامة .
8 ـ خروج دم الحيض والنفاس .
أما الأكل والشرب والجماع فدليلها قوله تعالى : {فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل}[سورة البقرة : 187] .
وأما إنزال المني بشهوة فدليله قوله تعالى في الحديث القدسي في الصائم :Frown: ( يدع طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي)) [أخرجه ابن ماجه]، وإنزال المني شهوة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " في بضع أحدكم صدقة، قالوا يا رسول الله: أيأتي أحدنا شهوته ويكون له فيها أجر؟ قال: أرأيتم لو وضعها في الحرام ـ أي كان عليه وزر ـ فكذلك إذا وضعها في الحلال كان له أجر" [أخرجه مسلم] . والذي يوضع إنما هو المني الدافق، ولهذا كان القول الراجح أن المذي لا يفسد الصوم حتى وإن كان بشهوة ومباشرة بغير جماع .
الـخامس: ما بمعنى الأكل والشرب ، مثل الإبر المغذية التي يستغني بها عن الأكل والشرب ؛ لأن هذه وإن كانت ليست أكلاً، ولا شراباً لكنها بمعنى الأكل والشرب، حيث يستغني بها عنهما، وما كان بمعنى الشيء فله حكمه، ولذلك يتوقف بقاء الجسم على تناول هذه الإبر بمعنى أن الجسم يبقى متغذياً على هذه الإبر، وإن كان لا يتغذى بغيرها، أما الإبر التي لا تغذى ولا تقوم مقام الأكل والشرب، فهذه لا تفطر، سواء تناولها الإنسان في الوريد، أو في العضلات، أو في أي مكان من بدنه .
السادس: القيء عمداً أي أن يتقيأ الإنسان ما في بطنه حتى يخرج من فمه ، لحديث أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "من استقاء عمداً فليقض، ومن ذرعه القيء فلا قضاء عليه"[أخرجه أبو داود، والترمذي] .
والحكمة في ذلك أنه إذا تقيأ فرغ بطنه من الطعام، واحتاج البدن إلى ما يرد عليه هذا الفراغ، ولهذا نقول: إذا كان الصوم فرضاً فإنه لا يجوز للإنسان أن يتقيأ؛ لأنه إذا تقيأ أفسد صومه الواجب .
وأما السابع: وهو خروج الدم بالحجامة فـلقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم"[أخرجه البخاري ، والترمذي ] .
وأما الثامن: وهو خروج دم الحيض،والنفاس، فلقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرأة: "أليس إذا حاضت لم تصل ولم تصم"؟ [أخرجه البخاري ، ومسلم] ، وقد أجمع أهل العلم على أن الصوم لا يصح من الحائض، ومثلها النفساء .
وهذه المفطرات وهي مفسدات الصوم لا تفسده إلا بشروط ثلاثة، وهي:
1ـ العلم.              2ـ التذكر.                 3ـ القصد.
فالصائم لا يفسد صومه بهذه المفسدات إلا بهذه الشروط الثلاثة:
الأول: أن يكون عالماً بالحكم الشرعي، وعالماً بالحال أي بالوقت، فإن كان جاهلاً بالحكم الشرعي، أو بالوقت فصيامه صحيح، لقول الله تعالى: {ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا}[البقرة: 286] ، ولقوله تعالى: {وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم}[سورة الأحزاب: 5]. وهذان دليلان عامان.
ولثـبوت السنة في ذلك في أدلـة خـاصة في الصوم،ففي الصـحيح مـن حـديث عـدي بن حاتم ـ رضي الله عنه ـ: أنه صام فجعل تحت وسادته عقالين ـ وهما الحبلان، اللذان تشد بهما يد البعير إذا برك ـ أحدهما أسود، والثاني: أبيض، وجعل يأكل ويشرب حتى تبين له الأبيض من الأسود، ثم أمسك، فلما أصبح غدا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره بذلك، فـبين لـه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ليس المراد بالخيط الأبيض والأسود في الآية الخيطين المعروفين، وإنما المراد بالخط الأبيض، بياض النهار، وبالخيط الأسود الليل، ولم يأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقضاء الصوم . [أخرجه البخاري، ومسلم] ؛ لأنه كان جاهلاً بالحكم، يظن أن هذا معنى الآية الكريمة .
وأما الجاهل بالوقت ففي صحيح البخاري، عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قالت: ((أفطرنا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في يوم غيم ثم طلعة الشمس))[أخرجه البخاري]، ولم يأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقضاء، ولو كان القضاء واجباً لأمرهم به، ولو أمرهم به لنقل إلى الأمة، لقول الله تعالى: {إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإِنا لـه لحافظون}[سورة الحجر: 9]. فلما لم ينقل مع توافر الدواعي على نقله عُلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمرهم به ، ولما لم يأمرهم به ـ أي بالقضاء ـ عُلم أنه ليس بواجب ، ومثل هذا لو قام الإنسان من النوم يظن أنه في الليل فأكل أو شرب، ثم تبين لـه أن أكله وشربه كان بعد طلوع الفجر، فإنه ليس عليه القضاء؛ لأنه كان جاهلاً.
وأما الشرط الثاني: فهو أن يكون ذاكراً،وضد الذكر النسيان،فلو أكل أو شرب ناسياً،فإن صومه صحيح، ولا قضاء عليه، لقول الله تعالى: {ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا}[البقرة: 286] فقال الله تعالى: ((قد فعلت)) ولحديث أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من نسي وهو صائم فأكل، أو شرب فليتم صومه فإنما، أطعمه الله وسقاه"[رواه مسلم].
الشرط الثالث: القصد وهو أن يكـون الإنسان مـختاراً لفعل هـذا المفطر، فـإن كان غـير مختار فإن صومه صحيح، سواء كان مكرهاً أم غير مكره، لقول الله تعالى في المكره على الكفر: {من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدراً فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم} [النحل: 106]، فإذا كان حكم الكفر يغتفر بالإكراه فما دونه من باب أولى، وللحديث الذي روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"أن الله رفع عن أمتي الخطأ، والنسيان، وما استكرهوا عليه" [أخرجه ابن ماجه] . 
وعلى هذا فلو طار إلى أنف الصائم غبار،ووجد طعمه في حلقه،ونزل إلى معدته فإنه لا يفطر بذلك؛لأنه لم يتقصده، وكذلك لو أكره على الفطر فأفطر دفعاً للإكراه، فإن صومه صحيح؛ لأنها غير مختارة.
وهاهنا مسألة يجب التفطن لها: وهي أن الرجل إذا أفطر بالجماع في نهار رمضان والصوم واجب عليه فإنه يترتب على جماعه خمسة أمور:
الأول: الإثم.               الثاني: وجوب إمساك بقية اليوم.         الثالث: فساد صومه.
الرابع: القضاء.           الخامس: الكفارة.
ولا فرق بين أن يكون عالماً بما يجب عليه في هذا الجماع،أو جاهلاً،يعني أن الرجل إذا جامع في صيام رمضان، والصوم واجباً عليه، ولكنه لا يدري أن الكفارة تجب عليه،فإنه تترتب عليه أحكام الجماع السابقة؛ لأنه تعمد المفسد، وتعمده المفسد يستلزم ترتب الأحكام عليه، بل في حديث أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن رجلاً جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله هلكت، قال: "ما أهلكك؟" قال: وقعت على امرأتي في رمضان وأنا صائم. [أخرجه البخاري، ومسلم]، فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكفارة، مع أن الرجل لا يعلم هل عليه كفارة أو لا. وفي قولنا: ((والصوم واجب عليه)) احترازاً عما إذا جامع الصائم في رمضان وهو مسافر مثلاً، فإنه لا تلزمه الكفارة، مثل أن يكون الرجل مسافراً بأهله في رمضان وهما صائمان، ثم يجامع أهله، فإنه ليس عليه كفارة، وذلك لأن المسافر إذا شرع في الصيام لا يلزمه إتمامه، إن شاء أتمه، وأن شاء أفطر وقضى.
والله أعلم بالصواب وإليه المرجع والمآب.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين.

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يسلموووو حلا على الطرح الرائع

----------


## ريمي

العفوا ابوا عوده  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

